# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > سوال: مشکل با اضافه کردن Property به DLL و استفاده از آن در برنامه

## leoarsalan

سلام دوستان من دارم یک DLL واسه برنامه ام مینویسم اما توش به این مشکل خوردم کسی میتونه کمکم کنی 
ببینید من تو دی ال ال این کد رو دارم البته کد کامل نیست این بخش اصلیش هست 
Public Function Winsar_UnPack()
Dim Move() As Byte
Open Path For Binary As #1
ReDim Move(FileLen(Path) - 1)
Get #1, 13, Move
Close #1
UncompressFile Path, Path & ".unzlib"
End Function

بعد میخوایم این Path که تو فایل قرار دادم رو باید حالت پراپرتی در هنگام استفاده از دی ال ال از کاربر بگیرم 

این هم کد تعریف پراپرتی 

Public Property Get Unzlib() As WinsarZlib
Unzlib = Path
End Property

این کدی که در برنامه ام میخوام از دی ال ال و این بخش استفاده کنم اما برنامه _Error 91_: Object variable or With block variable not set رو میده 

میشه بگین مشکل کار از کجاس ؟؟

----------


## leoarsalan

کسی نیستش جواب مارو بده ؟ :گیج:

----------


## returnx

> _Error 91_: Object variable or With block variable not set


این خطا بخاطر اینکه زمان استفاده از شیتون ، شیتون ساخته نشده شما باید یک متغیر به اسم کلاستون ایجاد کنید و بعد از اون یک شی بسازید به طور مثال:
Dim myobject As classname
Set myobject = New classname

----------


## leoarsalan

دوست عزیز هیچ ارتباطی نداشت باز هم همون خطا رو داد ببینید خواسته اصلی من این هست که چطوری از اون Unzlib که در Property گذاشتم تو  Public Function استفاده کنم

----------


## محسن واژدی

> دوست عزیز هیچ ارتباطی نداشت باز هم همون خطا رو داد ببینید خواسته اصلی من این هست که چطوری از اون Unzlib که در Property گذاشتم تو  Public Function استفاده کنم


سلام عليكم
البته اين همانگونه كه آقاي ms2222 هم گفتند اين خطا مربوط به ايجاد نشدن شي با New يا Set است

براي تعريف بصورت Function ميتوانيد از الگوي زير استفاده كنيد:
Public Function Unzlib(us As WinsarZlib)
'commands
End Function


موفق باشيد

----------


## leoarsalan

نه دوست عزیز متوجه من نشدید من میخوام از اون پراپرتی یعنی Unzlib = Path در فانکشن استفاده کنم

----------

